
Survive to Make Money or Make Money to Survive? - gibsonf1
http://www.lean.org/shook/
======
gibsonf1
_...they are manifestations of a business model that embodies the effective
shift from command and control (tell people what to do, removed from the
gemba, and seek compliance) to the directed engagement of each individual
pursuing answers to questions that they own.

Taken together, that all represents the difference in developing the
organizational capabilities that enable dynamic adaptation to changes in the
environment. And that all stems from a different sense of purpose -- the
difference between surviving to make money and making money to survive._

Toyota's approach seems to answer the question of how a large organization can
adapt and compete. PG has made a compelling case on the downfall of the
command and control approach, such as at GM, but the new lean management
approach may make big business make sense again.

